# Genug Essig?



## Kaulsdorfer (22. April 2013)

Hallo, am Wochenende habe ich Heringe gefangen und die leckeren Fische unterschiedlich verarbeitet. Aus einigen habe ich auf Basis eines Rezeptes aus dem Internet Rollmöpse gemacht. Den Sud habe ich mit 4 Teilen Wasser und 1 Teil Essig (5%) hergestellt. Jetzt stehen die Rollmöpse in Einweckgläsern 3 bis 4 Wochen im Keller und reifen. Je mehr ich drüber nachdenke, desto größer werden meine Zweifel hinsichtlich der Essigkonzentration. Ist die stark genug?


----------



## MatzeHH (22. April 2013)

*AW: Genug Essig?*

Also ich habe damals in meiner lehre Rollmöpse immer mit 500ml Essig auf 1 Liter Wasser.


----------



## murmeli1965 (22. April 2013)

*AW: Genug Essig?*

1000 ml Wasser + 500 ml Essig

Gruß Oldi


----------



## Kaulsdorfer (22. April 2013)

*AW: Genug Essig?*

Danke! Nun sind die Fischlein seit 2 Tagen im Sud. Es wäre doch sicher kein Problem, den Sud nochmals etwas stärker anzusetzen und nochmal neu über die Rollmöpse zu gießen, oder?


----------



## Kaulsdorfer (22. April 2013)

*AW: Genug Essig?*

Bitte um kurze Info... die Heringe sollen nicht verschimmeln im Keller.


----------



## 63°Nord (22. April 2013)

*AW: Genug Essig?*

Nö ist kein Problem


----------



## Kaulsdorfer (22. April 2013)

*AW: Genug Essig?*

wie gemeint? soll ich die so lassen oder "umtopfen"?


----------



## 63°Nord (22. April 2013)

*AW: Genug Essig?*

Erhöhung der Essigkonzentration ist kein Problem.Nur allzuwenig Essig(ist ja der Konservierungsstoff) kann die Konserve verderben lassen.


----------



## MatzeHH (22. April 2013)

*AW: Genug Essig?*

Klar kannst die nochmal umtopfen. 2 Tage sind noch im rahmen.


----------



## Kaulsdorfer (23. April 2013)

*AW: Genug Essig?*

Ich habe jetzt einfach Essig aufgefüllt. Na mal sehen...


----------



## dhxxlwxgxn (23. April 2013)

*AW: Genug Essig?*

Der Säuregehalt sollte so bei 5-6 % liegen.
Detlef


----------



## Kaulsdorfer (23. April 2013)

*AW: Genug Essig?*

Das wäre ja dann nur Essig, ohne Wasser. Wird das nicht zu sauer?


----------



## dhxxlwxgxn (23. April 2013)

*AW: Genug Essig?*



Kaulsdorfer schrieb:


> Das wäre ja dann nur Essig, ohne Wasser. Wird das nicht zu sauer?



Nein - die Säure ist ja auch gleichzeitig Konservierungsmittel.
Vor ca. 2 - 3 Jahren hatte mal jemand einen Beitrag geschrieben betreffend der Herstellung von Bismarkheringen.
Mache ich nur noch so - exelent.
Also bei Interesse mal im Board suchen.
Gruß Detlef


----------



## Heilbutt (23. April 2013)

*AW: Genug Essig?*



Kaulsdorfer schrieb:


> Danke! Nun sind die Fischlein seit 2 Tagen im Sud. Es wäre doch sicher kein Problem, den Sud nochmals etwas stärker anzusetzen und nochmal neu über die Rollmöpse zu gießen, oder?



Hi,
ich hatte vor Jahren im Urlaub mal einige Gläser Brat-Leng sauer gemacht.
Beim aufkochen fand ich den Sud optimal.
Zwei Wochen später hab ich ein Glas meiner Mutter geschenkt.
Die hat´s aufgemacht, ein Filet gegessen, nochmal nen 1/8 L Essig ins Glas geschüttet, und nochmal ein paar Wochen in den Keller gestellt.
Dann hatte es richtig gut geschmeckt!!!:m

Also nicht sparen mit dem Zeugs!!!|supergri

Seitdem mach ich das immer so wenn ich Bratheringe einlege, der Sud muß ordentlich sauer sein, am nächsten Tag lässt das gewaltig nach...

Gruß

Holger


----------



## mathei (23. April 2013)

*AW: Genug Essig?*

hier mal mein rezept.
das rezept hat mir heute mein kollege gegeben. ich muss da sagen, das er da echt ein spezialist ist was sowas angeht.
hier mal für 25 stk. heringe
1.aufguß
940 ml essig ( 10 -%ig) ( wichtig )
310 ml wasser
230 g salz
abkochen und abkühlen lassen
fische 20 std. einlegen
dan abspülen, filitieren
mit gurke, zwiebel und pfeffer einrollen
mit zahnstocher fixieren

2.aufguss
200 ml essig ( 10 % wieder )
800 ml wasser
210g zucker
senfkörner
lorberrblatt
pigmentkörnen

alles in ein verschliesbares gefäß

dann ist es ab dem 2 - 3 tag reif und hält im kühlschrank ca. 8 wochen.
bei mir warscheinlich max 5 tage :q
ach so auch den 2.aufguss natürlich vorher abkühlen lassen.
sonst wird er zu weich


----------

